# Recipes for ground jerky?



## archeryrob (Dec 2, 2021)

I am looking for scratch recipes for ground jerky. All my recipes are for whole sliced meats. I don't want to buy packaged spices.

My daughter took a buck to the butcher to be caped for mounting and seems they ground way more of it than I/we were expecting.

I will do some in the dehydrator and some in the smoke house.

I have zero experience with ground jerky and always have done slices deer or goose muscle roasts.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 2, 2021)

archeryrob said:


> I am looking for scratch recipes for ground jerky. All my recipes are for whole sliced meats. I don't want to buy packaged spices.
> 
> My daughter took a buck to the butcher to be caped for mounting and seems they ground way more of it than I/we were expecting.
> 
> ...


I don't have one for you and am curious what people post.

I do a bunch of ground jerky but have only used store bought mixes because I got a ton for Christmas one year and have yet to get through em all.

With that said all of the jerky seasoning has instructions for both sliced meat and ground meat so this makes me think that if you have a good sliced jerky seasoning then you can go with it.

Now you may have to tweak it since that is often a marinade vs a seasoning.
What I have learned is to try and keep your sodium/salt at 1.8% of the meat weight and sugar at 1%.

What does this mean?

It means that if you test with 454gm (1 pound) of ground meat you want 8.2gm of sodium/salt total and 4.5gm of sugar total.
So if you add Worchester Sauce look at its salt and sugar content.  If you add Soy Sauce look at it's sodium content.  
Once you figure that all out you can figure out the rest of the salt and sugar to add straight.

This would allow you to convert a sliced jerky marinade into a ground jerky seasoning and not get too salty or sweet.

I hope this gives you some ideas.  If you decide to try a store bought jerky seasoning let me know and I can steer you to/from what I have used.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 2, 2021)

See Jerkyholics web site, he has s midwest recipe that I use for my ground beef jerky.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 3, 2021)

I do want to say thanks to Lozinomaker for posting the link to the Jerkyholicks site.  I see he has some venison tips and recipes.  Hope this helps the OP.  I guess I am going a little off topic because I have never smoked deer meat into jerky, but I have just started trying to make some smoked pork loin Jerky that has turned out well and that site seems to have some good stuff for many different kinds of meats.  My beef jerky recipes seem to come out similar after marinating a pork loin.  Not sure how the little bit "gammy" taste would blend but I do not think it would be bad.  I have what I call a "Cold Smoker". I built in the 70s.  Home made whisky barrel set on the end, lift up top sliced about 12in down with racks.  Old milk box with an electric stove element on 110V to generate smoke feeding through a 6" pipe to cool the smoke down to the bottom of the barrel with a small old propane heater if needed with just enough flame to dry Jerky.  I have been making jerky in it for 50 years and smoked cheese without using the heater since the 70s.  There are some links here under "Whisky Barrel Smokers" I posted long ago. Jerkyholicks  has some nifty new to me items.  I do hope the OP can get some tips there also.


----------



## Hazer67 (Dec 3, 2021)

archeryrob said:


> I am looking for scratch recipes for ground jerky. All my recipes are for whole sliced meats. I don't want to buy packaged spices.
> 
> My daughter took a buck to the butcher to be caped for mounting and seems they ground way more of it than I/we were expecting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazer67 (Dec 3, 2021)

▢1 lb Lean ground beef (10% fat or less)
Marinade
▢1 tablespoon cold water
▢2 teaspoon liquid smoke (hickory)
▢2 tablespoon brown sugar
▢½ teaspoon kosher salt
▢1 teaspoon garlic powder
▢1 teaspoon onion powder
▢1 teaspoon ground black pepper
▢1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
▢¼ teaspoon Prague Powder #1 (curing salt)
▢½ teaspoon corn syrup solids (optional)


----------

